# Dairy show: how young is too young for kids?



## Mischief Managed (Jan 24, 2011)

I am planning on attending a show May 25. One doe's kids will be 6.5 weeks old, and the other's will be 2.5 weeks old. This will be my first time showing goats, and I don't know how young is too young for the kids? I'm thinking the older ones will be fine, but is there any point to showing the younger ones?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sure enough so long as they are registered I'd take them.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

You can show the younger ones. If anything it'll be good to show them just to get experience.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

sure I'd show them just work with them. it's not going to hurt anything.


----------



## TVFarm (Mar 25, 2013)

We show kids every year no matter how young. I make it fun and don't push them. If I have one start to freak I just pick it up leave the ring and have them scratched. It's just to introduce them to a crowd really.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

We bring our kids if they are still on their dams, we don't show them but we walk them around and such. But if I did have keepers and had them registered already I would  they have a 0-3 month class


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I wouldn't bother showing kids that young. The youngest kids it'll show are SR. kids. They don't know how to lead, the don't stand, and the judge really can't evaluate them with all that launching and screaming. It also really doesn't mean anything if they do place well. Kids change so much as they grow, sometimes for the better, sometimes for the worst, and more than half the pretty JR. does end up being crap as SR's. There's no point whatsoever in showing kids that young, all it does is stress them out and give people headaches from all that yelling :laugh:


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I said earlier to go ahead. 
I wanna cgange that 
Show he 6 week old one but maybe keep the 2.5 home. 
Or take the 2.5 so he can get used to crowds


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I've seen people take week old kids and show them and they were fine. These being boers/percentage boers. Sure they don't walk around the ring well, but as long as you can get them to set up for the judge. Most people just carry the little ones around the ring if they can't walk lol
If you plan on keeping & showing the babies through their lives, IMO it'll get them used to it.


----------

